# Paintball tank and co2



## Hadouken441 (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyway I can use my 20 oz paintball tanks for co2 in my 10 gallon? Is there a different regulator I just need to buy? If there is can someone post a picture of one or where I can get one for cheap  thanks in advance!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36577-another-paintball-co2-diy-project.html

check that post from a different forum... 

alternately, google 'aquarium co2 paintball'

hope that helps!


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Green Leaf Aquariums sells a paintball regulator for aquariums. I have considered buying this for myself but at that price it seems economical to just go with a regular old co2 setup.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Aquatek is a reasonably priced regulator.

http://aqua-ca.com/AquatekCO2RegulatorSolenoid.aspx*


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you want to use paintball canisters, there is an adapter so you can use any CO2 regulator with a cga 320 connector.

http://www.homebrewing.org/The-Adapter-CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter_p_1122.html

Below is a picture of how I used the adapter.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4379697140

Good thing about this adapter is, when I get a stand with more room, I can remove the adapter and use a standard CO2 tank. I wouldn't invest in a regulator specially made for paintball tanks because you might eventually want to use a full sized canister.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

That adapter is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

SirKappa said:


> That adapter is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

the adapter plus a std regulator is the best deal...because when you get tired of filling up your paintball tanks every 3-4 months...youll just buy a 5# tank (for roughly the same price as 2 20oz tanks) and refill it every other year...

but if you want to stick with the paintball tank/regulator combo

you can search ebay...there are some US (I assume youre in the US) sellers of the red sea paintball regulator for roughly $90-$100/shipped

(lol...first post and Im a junior member  )


----------

